# Wühlmaus-Schreck



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Sep. 2007)

Momentan haben wir ein grosses Problem mit Wühlmäusen auf unserem Grundstück. Eine Natursteinmauer haben sie schon ziemlich unterhöhlt und einige Pflanzen sind den Plagegeistern auch schon zum Opfer gefallen. Anfänglich haben wir gehofft, unsere Katze würde das Problem lösen, aber zwischenzeitlich mussten wir erkennen, dass sie es allein wohl nicht schafft.

Vergiften wollen wir die Tierchen nicht, also bleibt nur vertreiben. Auf der Suche nach Lösungen sind wir auf [DLMURL="http://www.pearl.de/p/PE5729-Royal-Gardineer-Solar-Maulwurf-Frei-Premium-mit-Alu-Erdspiess.html"]dieses Gerät[/DLMURL] gekommen (gibt's bei E..y preiswerter .... aber hier war die Beschreibung ausführlicher, daher dieser Link). Hierzu nun unsere Fragen:

Hat Jemand von Euch ein solches Gerät schon ausprobiert und könnte Erfahrungen mitteilen, ob es überhaupt den gewünschten Effekt hat ???

Weiss Jemand von Euch, ob die Frequenzen, die das Gerät abgibt, unserer Katze oder unseren Fischen etwas ausmacht, oder nehmen diese Tiere diese Frequenz nicht wahr ???


P.S.: wir wissen schon, dass, falls das Gerät so funktioniert, wie es soll, die Wühlmäuse nur auf das Nachbargrundstück getrieben werden. Das macht bei uns aber nicht viel, da rundrum nur Wiesen sind.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hallo,
die Dinger kannst du vergessen.
Ich hatte die vor Jahren mal ausprobiert, da hatten wir ein Problem mit Maulwürfen. Ich hatte 5 Stück davon aufgestellt (ausgeliehen), es hat weder
die Erdratten noch die Maulwürfe beeindruckt. Das sieht man am besten wenn ein frisches Loch direkt daneben entsteht ...

Als ich sie nach 2 Monaten wieder entfernte waren mehr Löcher da als zuvor, allerdings haute der Maulwurf ein paar Tage später ab, ihn fehlte wohl diese Musik :__ nase: 

Dem einzigen wem die Dinger auf die Nerven gingen war meine Person, ich empfand dieses Brummen aus sehr nervig :schizo 

Die Wirkung ist die selbe wie für diese Marderschrecks fürs Auto, nämlich Null.

Axel


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hallo Ludwig,

versucht es mal mit leeren, fast komplett eingegrabenen Bierflaschen in denen der Wind für ein ordentliches Geräusch sorgt. Vielleicht hilft das noch kostengünstiger weiter? Aber kennzeichnet die Stellen, sonst wirds beim Mähen lustig. 
Wir haben hier auch Wühler ohne Ende. Die Katzen bringen ab und an einen davon angebracht. Aber aufhören wird es wohl nie.....
Selbst auf der Pferdekoppel geht es munter weiter.


----------



## MeneMeiner (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hallo Claudia,
hallo Ludwig,

ich habe auch so ein Gerät, allerdings schon 5 Jahre alt und damals vom größten (?!) Elektronik-Versender Deutschlands. Nix mit Solar, sondern mit 4 dicken runden Batterien. Ist ganz in Schwarz und hat oben drauf einen grünen Schraubdeckel zum Batteriewechsel.

Und...*bei uns wirkt es*. Bis zur Saison vor dem Einsatz des Gerätes hatten wir und unsere Nachbarn (kleine Reihenhausgrundstücke, 5,4 x 20 m) ziemlich unter Maulwurfshügeln und Wühlmausgängen sowie angefressenen Blumenzwiebeln usw. zu leiden. Einige Wochen nach dem Einsatz des Gerätes wurde es deutlich weniger und seit 4 Jahren haben weder wir noch unsere näheren Nachbarn diese "Plage-"Geister (Maulwürfe sind ja keine Plage, sondern ein Segen).

Aber:
- keine Solar-Speicher-Dinger (die Akkus taugen eh nix und halten nicht lang genug durch.
- Dauereinsatz erforderlich, also immer, außer bei Frost-Perioden (hier in NRW eher die Ausnahme)
- wenn kein regelmäßig wiederkehrender Summton mehr hörbar ist... umgehend Batterien erneuern.

Das sind _meine persönlichen_ Erfahrungen. Es kostet nicht viel und schaden tut es auch nicht, Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen / empfehlen: Versuch macht klug.

Gruß
Thomas

Edit: ... beinahe vergessen ...
P.S. ... Das mit den Bier- / Weinflaschen hat mein Schwiegervater über Jahre in seinem Schrebergarten - ohne Erfolg - gegen Wühlmäuse versucht.
Edit 2: Hier ein direkter Link auf den von mir genutzten "Schreck". Funktioniert aber nur mit Java und Cookies enabled. Ansonsten die SuFu in dem Shop mit "Wühlmaus" füttern und auf das Produkt mit schwarzem Boddy und grüner Kappe klicken.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

   Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten  ​

Auch wenn sie, was den Sinn des Gerätes angeht, weit auseinander gehen. Leider gibt es auch keine Stimmen dazu, ob der Einsatz sich mit den Tierchen in unserem Garten verträgt.

Aber wir nehmen mal an, dass, wäre Euch solches bekannt, hier sicherlich gleich eine Warnung gekommen wäre. Dann vertrauen wir mal den Hinweisen der Hersteller/Vertreiber.

Da die Dinger ja bei E..y recht preiswert zu bekommen sind, werden wir den Test machen, ob die Wühlmäuse sich auf die benachbarten Wiesen zurückziehen ... drückt uns mal die Daumen, dass es klappt, bevor noch mehr Pflanzen eingehen. 


@ Annett: 
Lieben Dank für den Flaschentipp  . Den Trick werden wir aber lieber nicht ausprobieren   (auch wenn es durchaus funktionieren könnte). Dies hatten wir vor einiger Zeit schon mal gelesen.


----------



## MeneMeiner (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

mein Wühlmausschreck steht ca. 4 m Luftlinie vom Teich (mit einigen Fischen besetzt) entfernt. Unseren Hund stört er nicht und die Katzen der Nachbarn kommen auch immer wieder in unseren Garten (so mein Hund nicht gerade drin ist  ). __ Frösche habe ich ohne Ende  , aber keine Wühler mehr...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hi Thomas,

danke nochmal für diesen zusätzlichen Hinweis .... dann werden wir bei 3..2..1 mal zuschlagen ....


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hallo Ludwig oder Claudia  ,

danke für den Nabu-Link. 

Da kann man nur sagen: Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## womico (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wühlmaus-Schreck*

Hallo Zusammen.

Jetzt muss ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben:

Ich habe zwei von diesen Geräten seit 3-4 Jahren mit Erfolg in Betrieb (hatte damals massenhaft Maulwurfhügel in der Wiese). Einmal eins mit 4 Monozellen und eins mit Solar.

Der Nachteil von dem batteriebetriebenen Maulwurfschreck ist, dass er ziemlich viel Strom benötigt und die Batterien schnell leerlutscht. Deshalb bin ich hier auf Akkus umgestiegen und lade diese jeden Monat.
Der Vorteil ist, man hört das Gerät kaum piepsen, da es ganz verbuddelt ist.

Das erste Solargerät hatte knapp 2 Jahre gehalten, dann war es undicht und verrostete intern. Habe auf Garantie ein neues bekommen, dass noch in Betrieb ist. Wie lange dieses aber noch hält, kann ich nicht sagen. Sieht auch schon etwas mitgenommen aus.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass es (Geduld vorausgesetzt) funktioniert. Weder in meinem Garten (1000 m²), noch in Nachbars-Garten sind noch Maulwurfhügel sichtbar.
 

Den Fischlein stört es scheinbar nicht - sie haben keinerlei nervöse Zuckungen oder fliehen in die andere Seite des Teichs, wenn das Gerät piepst (steht ca. 5 Meter vom Teich entfernt).

Grüße aus dem verregneten Bayern

Wolfgang


----------

